# Ansbach und Umgebung



## Suspension (24. Oktober 2006)

Hi, 
Ich bin gerade nach ansbach gezogen und suche nen paar Leute die gern bissi Street und Dirt fahren.

Ich selbst war bis jetzt meist in Nürnberg am Tiergarten unterwegs. 
Währe toll wenn wer sich meldet 

Bis denne 
Manu


----------



## Ansbach_Racer (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

einen hast schon gefunden  , bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ansbach_Racer (31. Oktober 2006)

Wann hättest Du / Ihr denn Zeit auf ne Tour ?


----------



## Michelin (4. November 2006)

Hey servus,

wennst lust hast, kannst ja mal auf unsre Hompage schaun. 

www.xtreme-bikesports.com

Wir kommen aus der Bad Windsheimer-Ansbacher Gegend und könnten noch ein paar Fahrer/Fotos gebrauchen.


----------



## julzzz (28. November 2006)

Servus also dirt und street ne aber für downhill bin ich zu haben meldet euch wenn ihr bock habt lg JulzZz


----------



## Pornostuntman (6. Dezember 2006)

Geh´ mal in Ansbach zum Drahtesel (Eyber Str., direkt neben McDonals) und frag´ einfach nach! Das ist ein Team, die alles machen und sogar ´nen eigenen Park haben (Dirt und DS)...


----------



## frontlinepunk (10. Dezember 2006)

hey dude!

komme direkt aus ansbach - bin ebenso zugezogen, ist aber schon länger her! melde dich mal bei mir...


----------



## pinutscho (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute
Komme aus Zirndorf sind hier ein paar jungs die immer was neues suchen zum biken und leute kennen lernen möchten die den gleichen scheiß machen wie wier!!   Wo ist denn Park in ansbach? oder ist der nur für VIP only


----------



## frontlinepunk (13. Dezember 2006)

Bocksberg, hinterm Tierheim, Bauschuttdeponie. Wenn man hinter der FH die 14(?) nach Feuchtwangen abbiegt, dann unter der Eisenbahnbrücke durch nächste links den Berg hoch, nächstes rechts, bis zum Zaun. Parken, hinter dem Zaun den Berg hoch, rechts - nichts kaputt machen!


----------



## pinutscho (13. Dezember 2006)

Danke na dann werde ich doch mal meine neues bike fertig machen und nach Ansbach schauen!!  Hoffe nur das wir es finden!!


----------



## frontlinepunk (14. Dezember 2006)

jo, mach dir keinen stress, ist momentan nichts richtig fahrbar, macht man nur alles kaputt, und das ist nicht nett... allerdings muss eh erstmal wieder ne menge geshapt werden. der regen hat den ostacles ganz schön zugesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinutscho (14. Dezember 2006)

Ist dort eigentlich überwiegent nur Dirt?? oder auch ein Freeride spot??


----------



## frontlinepunk (14. Dezember 2006)

eigentlich nur dirt und ne dualstregge, alles weitere mal sehen  

2 double-lines, eine groß, eine klein
eine sehr kleine table-line, und neu eine große (allerdings noch nicht perfekt), eine line mit 2 rampen und dementsprechend 2 landungen, die dualstrecke (zustand: ...) und mehrere table, ein walltap und ein wallride, der vielen leuten bekannt vorkommen sollte.


----------



## frontlinepunk (16. Dezember 2006)

by the way: sucht jemand zufällig eine bleibe in ansbach? ich könnte ab 3.1.2007 ein zimmer in meiner wohnung anbieten, wären dann insgesamt 50m² platz, all inclusive und mitten im zentrum. wäre natürlich sehr cool wenn sich ein biker/eine bikerin dazu gesellen würde!

einfach mal melden


----------



## frontlinepunk (2. Januar 2007)

ok...wohnung ist jetzt voll... mit 8 bikes...


----------



## Reitermaniac (11. Januar 2007)

wow 8 bikes hmm kommt man dazu die alle zu fahren?


----------



## christschisl (15. Januar 2007)

Hier gibts ein paar Fotos und Infos sind aber schon älter noch aus meiner DS Zeit 


www.team-drahtesel.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frontlinepunk (18. Januar 2007)

nein, leider nicht. momentan komme ich nicht mal dazu eines davon auszufahren. allerdings wird sich das auch in der nächsten zeit stark reduzieren. hab ja nicht gesagt, dass du alle sonderlich toll sind...



achja, in meiner gallerie sind auch ein paar bilder aus ansbach.


----------

